# Reheating Chinese



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 30, 2011)

Reheating Chinese

Advice wanted please on reheating instructions in the microwave for prawn fried rice & curry sauce, bought last night & has been kept in the fridge.


----------



## evilcat (Oct 30, 2011)

It's not very scientific, but I normally put the plate in for 1:30, then keep adding on 30 secs until it's hot.  My standard test is to put my little finger in the middle of the dish, and if it burns then it's cooked.  

That method hasn't killed me yet


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2011)

I'd be a bit worried about reheating prawns, but then it's not likely to happen in my house because I don't like them! I always nuke things if I'm not sure and hope nothing nasty will survive


----------



## Barb3234 (Oct 30, 2011)

There is no way I would re-heat prawns. Good luck of you do though!


----------



## cazscot (Oct 30, 2011)

Just to make you aware you are not supposed to reheat rice it is actually a major source of food poising (can't remember the exact organisms it was lecture we had in first year). That being said I reheat all the time and it hasn't done me any harm...


----------



## Copepod (Oct 30, 2011)

Agree with Cazcot - it's rice that's the main worry, not the prawns, due to _Bacillus cereus_, one of the main things I remember from my food hygiene certificate when working at a youth hostel in 1994. Keeping it cool and then reheating to a high temperature is vital. 

In case you'd like a more reliable reference, try here: http://www.nhs.uk/chq/pages/can-reh...oisoning.aspx?categoryid=51&subcategoryid=215


----------



## Andrew (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re heating rice   the pain can be interesting*

Chinese take away syndrome

Keeping rice

If it cools slowly naturally then you are more likely to have problems ie Bacillus cereus, the best way to cool and keep rice is to run it under cold water drain it then get it into the fridge.

You will know if you have not succeeded as the pain you will get in your stomach some time later will have you folded double until the pain eases; the last person who I saw with this was rolling around on the floor, in a public toilet for about an hour, until the pain subsided. They admitted to reheating last nights Chinese for breakfast.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 1, 2011)

whiskysmum said:


> Reheating Chinese
> 
> Advice wanted please on reheating instructions in the microwave for prawn fried rice & curry sauce, bought last night & has been kept in the fridge.



Hi be careful with rice as it has it's own bacteria.  I remember that from when I had to do a food and hygiene certificate years ago, but I can't think what it is called now.  Sheena


----------

